# 622 Ota?



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

I can't record an OTA show and watch another OTA at the same time. I was able to do that with my D* HD Tivo. Why is this?

Common sense tells me it's just 1 input and just 1 OTA tuner, but again, I did this with my HD Tivo with the same exact setup.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

Virus said:


> I can't record an OTA show and watch another OTA at the same time. I was able to do that with my D* HD Tivo. Why is this?
> 
> Common sense tells me it's just 1 input and just 1 OTA tuner, but again, I did this with my HD Tivo with the same exact setup.


You're correct the 622 has 1 OTA tuner.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

dave1234 said:


> You're correct the 622 has 1 OTA tuner.


 I know, but the HD Tivo only had 1 as well and I never ran across this problem.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Virus said:


> I know, but the HD Tivo only had 1 as well and I never ran across this problem.


The D* HR10-250 has both HD and SD duel tuners.
The E* VIP622 has one HD tuner and duel SD tuners.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

kdg454 said:


> The D* HR10-250 has both HD and SD duel tuners.
> The E* VIP622 has one HD tuner and duel SD tuners.


ERRR wrong

622 has dual HD tuners from Sat, and 1 HD OTA tuner. 
if has 1 HD "output" and 1 SD "output" which has NOTHING to do with what the tuners are


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

Virus said:


> I know, but the HD Tivo only had 1 as well and I never ran across this problem.


are you sure about this? It's never been possible, on any TV or recording device with a single tuner, to record a program then watch a different program at the same time. I don't know the D* box, but I thought I'd heard it had 2 OTA tuners. That would at least make sense for what you described.

There's no way a box with a single OTA tuner could possibly record 1 channel while displaying another from the same OTA tuner. That is physically impossible. The "tuner" has to be set to filter a particular frequency range for the channel you want to record, and that filter can not possibly tune another frequency at the same time, that would require a second tuner. If what you suggest were possible, VCR's would have been doing that for the past 20 years.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

Rogueone said:


> ERRR wrong
> 
> 622 has dual HD tuners from Sat, and 1 HD OTA tuner.
> if has 1 HD "output" and 1 SD "output" which has NOTHING to do with what the tuners are


I think he meant the 622 has 1 OTA HD tuner and duel HD tuners and duel SD tuners. I found this out on the tivocommunity website as well. I thought I was going nuts. This is a major oversight on E*'s design. It really limits those of us who only have OTA HD locals.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

The HD Tivo has 2 OTA tuners.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You can watch anything you want off the DVR while something records from OTA. You can even watch two different programs off the DVR (in PIP or one per TV output) while three things record (one OTA and two satellite).

If your HD Tivo only had one tuner either you are watching a previously recorded program, live off of the tuner or using a tuner outside of your Tivo to see another program. One tuner is one tuner.

Catching up with the flurry of posts ... looks like your HD Tivo was smarter than you posted. The 622 is a satellite receiver with an OTA tuner. The primary purpose is satellite.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

i wouldn't call it an oversight when I've seen postings about the new d* one having no ota, or cable ones with no ota options. 

And it's only an issue for part of the next year or so, as there wouldn't be a need for 2 OTA tuners once the sat HD are up, because then you'd have 3 HD local tuners  does the tivo unit have 2 ota's? if so, it's the only one known isn't it? 

as to the tuner statement, I've seen enough people state it wrong to guess he meant what he typed. though normally it gets mistated as 1 OTA, 1 HD and 1 SD


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

kmcnamara said:


> The HD Tivo has 2 OTA tuners.


thought so


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

The HD Tivo had Two OTA Tuners. That is why it is able to record and watch at the same time. This is a difference between the HD Tivo and Dish 622/942. However, HD-Tivo cannot record three streams while watching a 4th.  

For the folks that get local HDs on Sat you will be able to do what you are asking Virus for the major HD channels CBS, NBC, ABC, and FOX.


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

With the 622 at the moment you would be able to record one HD OTA only, at least until they have the HD LiLs up and running. At the current time you can record the one HD OTA and then a SD local.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

Virus, don't be surprised if we see DC HD finally in testing once E10 is up. They had damned well better put us there and not on that damned 129. I don't think I can see 129 without cuttin' down some trees ! doh!


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Virus said:


> I think he meant the 622 has 1 OTA HD tuner and duel HD tuners and duel SD tuners. I found this out on the tivocommunity website as well. I thought I was going nuts. This is a major oversight on E*'s design. It really limits those of us who only have OTA HD locals.


Thanks Virus, though I worded it incorrectly, it answered the posters original question.
The HR10-250 has duel OTA tuners and duel SAT tuners
The VIP622 has 1 OTA tuner and duel SAT tuners.

The advantage of the HR10-250 is you can record 2 OTA HD events while watching a previously recorded HD event (either OTA or SAT) symotaniously.

The advantage of the VIP622 is directed towards duel TV mode. Though, in single TV mode, IMO, the HR10-250 fairs better.

Pretty much becomes a trade-off, depending on which unit best suits ones needs.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Dual.


----------



## Cold Irons (Dec 7, 2005)

thanks james - I try not to comment on spelling, but these "dueling" tuners has been driving me crazy!


----------

